# 600A service



## MikeinNY (May 8, 2013)

Previously I have used an AL 400 mcm parallel feed for 600 amp, 3 phase, 600v and less systems. While browsing for cheaper wire prices, I ran across what I typically use in an underground residential 200A.

http://www.wireandcabletogo.com/4-0-4-0-2-0-Sweetbriar-Underground-Secondary-Distribution-Cable.html

I know this cable is only 3 conductor. I also know I can get it in a 4 conductor.
I also know NEC table 310.16 allowable Ampacities for a 4/0 aluminum conductor.
I also know every application is different, and have spent many hours doing load calculations for residential,commercial and Industrial projects.

what I am referring to is the Ampacity spec of 322A in a direct burial application and the cost per foot. has anyone ever put any thought into using a parallel 4/0-4c or even 3 sets of 4/0-4c. or is this direct burial rating just way off. I know to actually use it alot of other factors would come into play. mainly wondering how it would price per foot opposed to the other option of 400 Aluminum


----------



## MikeinNY (May 8, 2013)

*Answered.........*

references,
https://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/XHHW-Compact-Stranded-400-MCM/Multiple/400XHHWABLX3000MCR/product.aspx?zpid=69667
400= $2.00 per foot
400 Al 90*c allowable ampacity 305
400 mcm parallel- 3 conductors, 1 neutral X 2= $16 per foot



https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...Multiple/4AXHHWAX1000/product.aspx?zpid=70240
4/0= 1.00 per foot
4/0 Al 90*c allowable ampacity 205
4/0 triple= 3 conductors, 1 neutral X 3= $12 per foot

this doesn't have any derating factors or other variables associated with a service just the cost of wire per foot for roughly the same amperage.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeinNY said:


> references,
> https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...le/400XHHWABLX3000MCR/product.aspx?zpid=69667
> 400= $2.00 per foot
> 400 Al 90*c allowable ampacity 305
> ...


Can you use the 90*column ? I thought you would have to use what the termination panel is rated for ?


----------



## MikeinNY (May 8, 2013)

dronai said:


> Can you use the 90*column ? I thought you would have to use what the termination panel is rated for ?


Typically I would use something similar to this for a 600A I downloaded the specs on it but didn't see a temp rating?? mainly just wondering if anyone has ever considered using 4/0 opposed to a 400. 


http://www.schneider-electric.com/p...ng-equipment/7368-ez-meter-pak-meter-centers/


----------

